# Constant spotting



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi,

I am not sure what the best section is to post this in.

The short story is:
For the 3rd months running I have spotting until ovulation. This is unusual for me.
What can be the cause for this?
How do I stop this from happening?
Who do I go to see about this?
Can I have treatment like this? - I wouldn't feel confortable, it doesn't feel right.

And here the long story:

I had a MC last year. Following the period after that I had brown spotting / bleeds. Sometimes it was so much of it that I thought it was AF. But scan showed I was in the middle of a cycle and no cause for bleeding could be detected. They gave me antibiotics, which sorted me out.

IVF this Spring. It ended in me discharging a 1sq inch big braun more solid than not mass.
I went to two clinics and explained, to one I showed the discharged stuff. They didn't seem faced by it.

Then I had 4 normal cycles. But since then I keep on spotting after AF for over a week. I don't think I have had ever spotting in between AFs prior to my MC.

Any advise would be welcome.

Candy


----------



## yellowflower (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi Candy,

I also have spotting for around a week before my period, it is very annoying, and I don't know what causes it.  It is strange though as some cycles I don't get any spotting and some I do.  I guess it is just our bodies playing tricks on us.  This cycle I got my period 3 days early, and like you when I mention this to my doctor they don't seem phased by spotting, early periods or the heavy clots I get?! 

It is frustrating as it feels like there is always something going on down there! 

Does anyone else experience this?


----------

